# Classic problem?



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

When I make a milk based drink, I tend to steam the milk first and then make the espresso. I don't like the coffee standing for too long. After I have finished steaming and turned off the steam button, if I press the hot water button, steam comes screaming out of the group head for a few seconds before it clears and water comes out. Is this normal for the Classic to do this?

Shaun


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes.

You would be better to pull your shot then steam, if you do it the other way round you are having to wait for the boiler to cool down.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely pull the shot first. If you are worried about it cooling, heat the cup first.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys...you have put my mind at rest! Phew.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I always make my shot first then steam the milk. Always into pre heated cups.

I purge the water from the wand almost immediately after switching the steam switch, maybe 5 seconds after.

I think the total delay from switching the switch to actually streaming the milk is 40 seconds, dont really see that as too much of a delay myself.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm fairly new to all of this but what seems to be the accepted method is coffee first then you steam milk (you can put your coffee on the cup warmer on top whilst you do the milk). The Classic is a single boiler and so I assume this issue would be expected with the method you use given that steam is produced at a higher temp than you make the coffee. If you steam your milk first then the boiler will be holding water which is too hot plus any excess steam that you haven't used in steaming your coffee and it has nowhere to go other than out of the group head.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As above. If you do the milk first, you will have to cool the boiler back down to brew temp. By this time any microfoam you have made will have separated and gone bubbly. Your shot may also be burnt/overextracted if you pull it while the boiler is still cooling.

Much better to get the machine to brew temp (94°C-ish), pull the shot into a warm cup, and stick it on the top while the machine reaches steam temp. Then you're ready with lovely milk and the shot will be fine. Ok a little bit of crema might have dispersed, but crema isn't worth worrying about (and on its own isn't even nice - just emulsified coffee oils).


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers guys. It all makes sense. I been making the shot first as I am a bit slow and fumbly with steaming. I have ordered a Silvia wand upgrade so hopefully that will help me improve my steaming skills.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The standard classic wand is useless with the crappuccinatore on the end, and too short with it removed. Get a Silvia wand kit from happy donkey and you'll have an easier time of it.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Wand already ordered. I went for the pre-modified one to save a bit of messing around.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Wand fitted. It took all of 2 minutes to do. After just one attempt at steaming, I cannot believe the difference it has made. A mod well worth doing.


----------



## KayLovesCoffee (Jan 6, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely pull the shot first. If you are worried about it cooling, heat the cup first.


Agree on this one.


----------

